# Looks like the new HK's are starting to ship



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

The P30 and HK45 are starting to ship; they're taking orders.

Pretty pricey, though who is surprised? I want to hold one; the grips are weird looking.

http://www.hkpro.com/forum/showthread.php?...5747#post505747

http://www.hecklerkoch-usa.com/images/shar...ld%20Layout.pdf


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

They've been taking pre-orders for months now. The P30's arrived and started shipping to dealers this past wek. I believe the initial shipment here was 200 pistols. The HK45 isn't here yet.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I Don't know how they did it, but they managed to take the cool out of the USP, damn those Spider man rejects are ugly!


----------



## Edward Nigma (Nov 19, 2007)

Are they still producing USP's? I only have one USP compact, and if I save up for another one, it will probably take me the better part of a year.


----------



## bullitt464 (Feb 12, 2007)

I ordered a P30 the other day for 752 shipped, from CDNN.

Should be here monday or tuesday. I'll post pictures then if anyone wants a look at it. Should be taking it to the range next weekend to try it out


----------



## aurora (Jan 21, 2007)

you are spot on about the grips, i dont know why the hell they did it. I have not shot one yet, but personally I dont know what purpose they serve. The usp and p2000 are great and dont need another brother. I got to look at one yesterday and the only benefit I saw was the slimness.


----------



## TxMedic (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't knock the grip...everyone over on hkpro is raving about them despite the ugly first impressions.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Has there _ever_ been a bad review of an HK product on HKPro?


----------



## TxMedic (Nov 9, 2006)

I hear ya' there...it's kinda funny seeing people ask HK vs glock on the hkpro forums. Or Sig vs HK on the sig forums...you'll never get an unbiased opinion. 
In all honesty though, there were quite a few HK aficionados who said they *hated* the grip until they actually handled one. The look of the grips on the p30 and hk45 don't bother me personally. I was surprised to see so many people don't like them.


----------



## aurora (Jan 21, 2007)

TxMedic said:


> Don't knock the grip...everyone over on hkpro is raving about them despite the ugly first impressions.


Im not saying I dont like the gun, I just mean the looks dont do it for me in regards to the grips. I do like the profile of the gun and the way it feels, but the grips look like something out of a comic book. then again, as long as it works it doesnt really matter what it looks like...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

aurora said:


> then again, as long as it works it doesnt really matter what it looks like...


True words! Pretty is as pretty does. Anyway, most of us carry our guns concealed, right?

I carry a Glock, so I clearly don't give a damn what my gun looks like! :mrgreen:


----------



## TxMedic (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I carry a Glock, so I clearly don't give a damn what my gun looks like! :mrgreen:


:smt046


----------

